# Probably an easy question.



## B1gg3stN00b (Jun 1, 2008)

I would like to have all of my email accounts forwarded to one client, including a University email address that uses Microsoft Office Exchange Online and a hotmail account.

Is there any way I could add these to Thunderbird so I don't have to open 5 sites to check my mail?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

Probably, Google would help with that, or maybe Mozilla's website will have a guide.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 1, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> I would like to have all of my email accounts forwarded to one client, including a University email address that uses Microsoft Office Exchange Online and a hotmail account.
> 
> Is there any way I could add these to Thunderbird so I don't have to open 5 sites to check my mail?



tried windows live mail? i have 2 email accounts running on it, both are msn but you could always try it with several. heres what it looks like:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2008)

u can use thunderbird i do for all 3 of my yahoo accounts and some of my domain e-mails...


----------



## francis511 (Jun 1, 2008)

Doesn`t thunderbird do that automatically (get all new messages) ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2008)

well when you first start it it only gets the ones of your primary account but you click get all new and than it connects to everything...though i think you can set it to get all at boot.


----------



## porker (Jun 12, 2008)

I have everything (from three different addresses) forwarded to a Gmail account. The great thing about this is that I never have to delete anything. The downside is that the original inbox can still fill up, so don't forget about clearing those out every once in a while. But, since everything is saved in Gmail, "delete all" works fine. Gmail also allows you to set it up so outgoing mail shows up as coming from the address of your choosing (it requires confirmation, so it has to be yours, of course). I've heard that doesn't always work, though -- people can still see that I'm sending from my original Gmail account.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2008)

You have to configure your yahoo, gmail, hotmail accounts so that they forward or cc to your main account, this way you get email from all your account just on 1.


----------

